# Buckminsterbeispiele für RCP



## lam_tr (6. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab grad Buckminster installiert und versucht mein RCP zu deployen, aber irgendwie checke ich das nicht so wirklich mit den realtiven Pfaden und sonstige Einstellungen.

Kann jemand mir mal so ein Text-Buckminster-Xml zur Deploying von RCP's hochladen damit ich da einen Einblick bekomme?

vielen Dank im voraus.

gruss lam


----------



## blacksoldier (6. Okt 2010)

Hallo, 
ich kann dir nur wärmstens das Tutotial von ralf ebert empfehlen (Headless Eclipse RCP builds with Buckminster and Hudson) da steht eigenltich alles drin. Anstatt mit hudson kannst du das auch direct aus der eclipse IDE bauen.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Okt 2010)

Das Mailapp Example aus dem Eclipse SVN zeigt wie man eine RCP mit Buckminster baut.
[TOOLS_BUCKMINSTER] Eclipse Source Repositoriestrunk
Mit dieser CQuery solltest du die Sourcen dafür bekommen (einfach File -> Open A Component Query):
http://dev.eclipse.org/svnroot/tool...ster.tutorial.mailapp.releng/developer.cquery


----------



## MastaOfDesasta (12. Nov 2010)

Hallo, 

ich greife das Thema hier mal auf, da ich das Tutorial gerade mal durchgegangen bin. 
Es funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, abgesehen davon, dass ich im Zielverzeichnis keinen Launcher (also keine .exe) erstellt bekomme. Der Rest scheint vorhanden zu sein.
Bekomme beim erstellen auch keine Meldung.

Vielleicht hat ja einer ne Idee, was ich vergessen haben könnte.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Nov 2010)

Checkliste:
1. Ist im Product File 'This product contains native launchers' aktiviert?
2. Enthält dein Product das RCP Feature?
3. Sind target.os, target.arch und target.ws gesetzt?
4. Sind die Launcher für diese Platform Kombination in der Target Platform vorhanden

Initial würde ich nicht Cross Compilen um Fehlerquellen zu eliminieren. Sprich: Wenn du zB auf Linux 64 Bit baust, dann baue auch erstmal für Linux 64 Bit.


----------



## MastaOfDesasta (15. Nov 2010)

Dank deiner Checkliste konnte das Problem behoben werden.


----------

